# D/H Kiln Amazing how much H2O



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Can you imagine 44 gallons of water coming out of this stack of wood? The stack is 3.5'x3'x8.5'. After day 14 total H2O is 44gallons.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I bet the stack is about 368 pounds lighter too. 

BTW you don't want to use that water for watering your garden or anything. :no:











.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:yes: Pretty cool eh? The good news...the stack is now ~370 lbs lighter.



.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:laughing:...TT quit posting what I post before I post it...:laughing:



.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Well you shouldn't project such strong telepathic signals. :stuart:

It is pretty uncanny though. 





.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, it is pretty cool, I just wish all of the cypress we're using to do our present job would lose about 75% of it's weight.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I think that is one thing people who don't mill don't understand. They come around here and grab an 8/4 X 24'' x 8' dry hard maple slab to load it up and say "Darn this thing is heavy !"...I'm thinking to myself, Yea buddy you should have wrestled that thing off the sawmill by yourself sopping wet. 




.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> Yeah, it is pretty cool, I just wish all of the cypress we're using to do our present job would lose about 75% of it's weight.


It will...in about 100 years:smile: My helper and I disassembled a cypress corn crib some years ago. 16'x8"+/- logs. We were able to load the trailer by hand, with no major strain.


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> BTW you don't want to use that water for watering your garden or anything. :no:
> 
> Good Point and glad you mentioned it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:yes: Juglone from walnut is one of the worst, it's a natural herbicide. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juglone It's not _as_ present in sawn lumber ( mostly in the leaves, roots, husks, and bark) But it's still enough to kill some plants, what would come out of a kiln concentrated from drying lumber.


.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know exactly what it is but it is called cipresine, I think in cypress.:huh: Make any sense?


----------

